# mit Canvas übereinander zeichnen



## Knobbers (3. Jun 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
ich bin mit java noch nicht so ganz vertraut und hab jetzt ein problem mit canvas. bei meinem programm zeichne ich alles auf eine cavas. das klappt soweit ganz gut, wenn ich aber dinge übereinander zeichnen will (z.B. bodentextur + spielfigur), dann fängt´s an zu flimmern. wisst ihr einen weg wie ich das umgehen kann?
danke schonmal 
knobbers


----------



## Marco13 (3. Jun 2007)

Entweder mit DoubleBuffering (Websuche!) oder indem du Swing (und damit keinen Canvas, sondern ein JPanel) verwendest, dort ist DoubleBuffering schon eingebaut.


----------



## Knobbers (4. Jun 2007)

okay danke für die antwort! das hat geklappt. jetzt bin ich einen schritt weiter und habe gleich noch eine problem. die kleinen images, die ich oben drauf zeichnen möchte sind überall dort, wo sie transparent sein sollen blau. meine frage ist jetzt:
wie finde ich heraus, was das für ein blauton ist und mache dann all die pixel transparent?


----------



## m@nu (4. Jun 2007)

ich empfehl dir von anfang an gif's oder png's zu verwenden. diese bildformate haben bereits die informationen für transparente pixel "integriert".
so musst du nich auf byte ebene dein bild nochmal durchackern nach dem laden.


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2007)

danke, jetzt gehts!


----------

